# Private git based fork of FreeBSD?



## sgeos (Mar 17, 2015)

Any thoughts or advice regarding a private git based fork of FreeBSD?

The goals are as follows:

Manage FreeBSD base fork in a private git repository.
Individual developers do work on their own workstations and push to central repository.
Ability to deploy customized version of stable and maybe current.
Ability to contribute select features to the official svn repository.
I think it makes sense to do the following:

Pull updates into master.
Rebase changes from master onto some sort of custom-master branch.
Cut feature branches from custom-master and merge them back in when complete.
I have read the following:

FreeBSD Git Workflow
git-svn bootstrap repository for freebsd-base


----------



## coolhandluke (Mar 21, 2015)

It's a few years old now but this presentation by Warner Losh (from AsiaBSDCon?) may provide some insight:


----------

